# Va Gas Fitters Exam



## Crandall002 (11 mo ago)

Gas Piping controls when refering to gas piping controls which book ,and chapter are the controls found in is it the NFPA 58 , or the NFGC 2015?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

NFPA are readily available for review. I would check there first.


----------

